# What's up with Marj



## Bury (Mar 10, 2017)

Not that I mind some stalling on Marj stocks - but what is the matter last 2 days with Canopy , barley limping along
as Aph and Ogi gain nicely. Anyone knows of any issues with Canopy?


----------



## Bury (Mar 10, 2017)

Industry news letter speculate on the reason:

"Canopy Growth (TSX: WEED) Chief Executive Officer Bruce Linton sold, according to a recent

insider trading report, 350,000 shares of WEED stock on March 29, 2107 at an average price of $10.64

per share generating proceeds of $3.7 million. The sale represented about 10% of Linton’s beneficial

interest that stood at 3.2 million shares after the sale."

Myself , I think it's meaningless , so I'm still concerned .


----------



## GalacticPineapple (Feb 28, 2013)

No revenue, no legal framework, no actual market. No problem.


----------

